# Indigo Children?



## DewTheDrewby (Jan 1, 2013)

Credit to @selchiechildofcassandra for the idea. Indigo Children, what type would they fall under? Here's the list of characteristics, Are You An Indigo Adult? | Indigolifecenter's Weblog.


----------



## DewTheDrewby (Jan 1, 2013)

So to give a little perspective I'm an Indigo and an ISFP. If you think/feel you may be an Indigo by all means share it, if not here's a fun test that may help determine your _Aura. _


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

As I earlier said:



Acerbusvenator said:


> curious: enneagram 5
> strong-willed, independent: Enneagram 8
> strange: N?
> clear sense of self-definition and purpose: Enneagram 4?
> ...


I made a rather strong case for it being (if anything) connected to NiTe, Enneagram 8, enneagram 5, enneagram 4 and the combo of these.


----------



## DewTheDrewby (Jan 1, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> As I earlier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a rather strong case for it being (if anything) connected to NiTe, Enneagram 8, enneagram 5, enneagram 4 and the combo of these.


Your not, I do recommend taking the Aura test to help yourself further.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

''lndigo Children'' traits in general-Lead intuitive dominants, either NT or NF. Also a type like INFP. INTP to a lesser extent.

And this is mostly based on the way _other_ people describe them. Typically they are unconcerned with their own nature.

The decision to actually ''identify'' oneself as such could easily be related to an image and identity fixation, Fi fueled regardless of perceiving function IMHO. INFP/ISFP/ESFP.

So that's why l didn't contribute to the other thread.

l don't subscribe the New Age explanation for their behavior but l do believe this type of person exists, so it can be described the same way.


Seems a bit of an injustice to thought to assume a person like this must be influenced by the supernatural realm, l believe it can all be explained as normal human variation.

Just look at the variation between the NTs and NFs in who self identifies with new age labels, there is no difference in intuition there, yet a huge gap.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

DewTheDrewby said:


> If you think/feel you may be an Indigo by all means share it





DewTheDrewby said:


> Your not, I do recommend taking the Aura test to help yourself further.


I think you're just butthurt.
Also, your argument sucks.
Both of those are because you feel like it invalidates you being one.

If you feel like this isn't the case, prove that I am not one.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I knew the idea of being special and unique, probably went to people's heads, as if they were hallucinating, when it came to the indigos, especially after those Burning Man festivals, but, dude, talk about the mellow confirmation of my thoughts.... 

the worst music possibly made


----------

